

What science says about gun control and violent crime - sathishmanohar
http://boingboing.net/2012/12/14/what-science-says-about-gun-co.html

======
antidoh
Rather than talk about gun control, yes or no, why not talk about gun control
as opposed to something else. That something else might be mental health.

If you manage mental health, you have guns that aren't going to massacre
people.

If you restrict guns, you still have mentally ill people who are a danger to
themselves and others and who are leading miserable lives.

Go to the root cause, not the symptoms. This is a public health issue. Medical
solutions are going to be more effective in saving and improving lives.

